# Field Pack



## Wrangler (17 Aug 2016)

So I've been told that I have this item on my clothing docs but I have no idea just what it is.  
NSN 8465-21-888-7107, Field Pack.  
Small Pack, Large Pack???  Can anyone shed some light on this for me?

Maybe DAA will chime in  

Thanks!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Aug 2016)

If this page is correct...http://webbingbabel.blogspot.ca/2014/05/canadian-military-large-field-pack.html, then it's not the old pattern rucksack or buttpack.

Maybe the old OD IPE bag aka nuke bag?


----------



## MJP (17 Aug 2016)

Wrangler said:
			
		

> So I've been told that I have this item on my clothing docs but I have no idea just what it is.
> NSN 8465-21-888-7107, Field Pack.
> Small Pack, Large Pack???  Can anyone shed some light on this for me?
> 
> ...



That NSN was created in 1982 and looking at the pictures poste by EITS it is the 82 pattern ruck.

CGCS link DWAN only - http://cgcs.mil.ca/DTICS/SITE/CGCS_Details_e.asp?NSN=8465218887107


----------



## Wrangler (17 Aug 2016)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## mack.medic.rhli (26 Feb 2017)

Can confirm from the NSN that it is the 84 patter ruck, however that Stock Code encompasses the bag itself and not the frame.


----------



## TheSnake (24 Feb 2020)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> If this page is correct...http://webbingbabel.blogspot.ca/2014/05/canadian-military-large-field-pack.html, then it's not the old pattern rucksack or buttpack.
> 
> Maybe the old OD IPE bag aka nuke bag?



links not working/ or at least for me. I also am wondering about this,

Is a Field Pack another word for rucksack?


----------



## dapaterson (24 Feb 2020)

No.  The in service rucksack is massive, the field pack is sized for a day out.


----------



## TheSnake (24 Feb 2020)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> No.  The in service rucksack is massive, the field pack is sized for a day out.


so Smallpack ? or daypack? (do you have picture of the newest issued modle  or at least new for 2017?)


----------



## dapaterson (24 Feb 2020)

Sorry, I am now a long haired civvy, and those items are not in the retention list.


----------

